# Easiest way to learn to BF cube...



## pjk (Apr 11, 2006)

What is the easiest method to learn (even if it is not time efficient)? About how long does it take to learn it? Thanks


----------



## pjgat09 (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe Stefan Pochmann's method is the easiest for beginners. Start by just doing a solve eyes open and everything. Slowly move into just edges, then corners. Eventually you will find it easier and easier to do it. The thing you want to remember: don't rush. Until you have done a bunch of solves, do some to say you can. I highly suggest you dont rush until you can solve more times than you DNF. Good luck!


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 12, 2006)

How long does it take to learn??? It all depends on the person...We all know my story, and we all know the story of Richard Patterson (sorry if u don't and Richard doesn't want anyone to know) but anyway, it all depends how much you practice, how much you want to do it, what method you learn. Theres so many factors that the question "How long does it take to learn" is too ambiguous...


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 14, 2006)

I think that Bill McGaugh's method is pretty good for a beginner. It's kind of a mix between the standard cycle method and Stefan Pochmann's method. But, nonetheless, something to look at. If you search on the Yahoo group, you will find a link to it.

Frank


----------

